# My craft show results



## Guest (May 3, 2009)

I participated in the Country Flavors Festival in Brenham on Saturday, May 2nd.

The festival was open from 10 am - 5 pm. I found out there were several other soapers there, but I seemed to be the one selling soap for the lowest price $4.50 per bar (my MIL did some re-con for me). I did not sit down for more than 2 seconds ALL DAY...my feet were killing me but I slept really well that night!

I started a conversation with everyone that was close enough to hear me! My 13 yr old son went with me and he turned out to be a pretty good soap sales talker by listening to me. Anyway, you get everyone coming and sniffing and moving on...then those that have tried the GM soap before, others who have never heard of it...then there are those that ask "What do you do with it?" :crazy
UMMMMMMMMMM....it is SOAP! What do they THINK you do???

I got to do a lot of talking about my goats and the fact that I made the soap myself, milk the goats twice a day and still hold a full time 7 - 4 job. Seemed to impress some but not always enough for them to buy a bar...grrrrrr. But I would still give them a card and or brochure. Had lots of folks ask if I sold raw milk and cheese, which I do, but only off my farm.

Upon returning home, I counted my cash and my soap and found that I only sold about 42 bars out of the 193 that I brought with me...one bar did not move AT ALL! I did not sell a single bar of the Pink Sugar scent! I even moved them around and put them in the spot of the best seller...no luck. 

So now I am wondering about others...what is your average sale when you do a craft show? Do my numbers sound normal? What do you with the scents that don't sell...remove them from your line?

This was my first, what I call "big" show. I did WAY better at my smaller show held in November of last year (I sold out of several scents). I was sure that the weekend before Mother's Day would yield a good sale...maybe it is the economy, or maybe craft show shoppers think it is a big garage sale and they want you to practically GIVE your product away...I DON'T KNOW!

Looking for your feedback...Thanks ladies!

*MICHELLE*


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

I figure on 300.00 a day but the economy has taken a down turn so I am not sure what this year will bring.


Patty


----------



## Seamus (Apr 9, 2009)

Sounds like you had a very, very busy day  I will be going to my very first show May 17th, so, I will reply then on how it does. I, too, am thinking the economy will affect sales, not only for me, but the others there as well. I am actually anticipating a lot of 'window' shoppers. 

Shawna


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I tried craft shows years ago with other products and very good products I must say. But found that it wasn't worth my time to pay for the booth and spend a whole day. So I haven't even tried yet with soap.


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

Michelle - we have found that handing out samples with our business card has had a large return for us. We get lots of people who say, "I tried your sample and love it" and then they purchase the soap. 

Craft shows and festivals are a huge venue for us and very profitable. But we WORK it (it sounds like you did a great job at this too). Everyone who goes by without looking at us gets asked, "Would you like a free sample?" Everyone who is looking at us, "Hello, would you like to try a free sample of our handmade goat milk soap?" The children are great at doing this. We've also had to learn how to not just have idle chats with people, but really work to turn it into a sale. There are shows where for the most part the sales are "easy" and shows where you have to work really hard for each and every sale you make. The more shows you do, the more you learn the phrases that really help you to close the sale. My husband has been really great at this and helped the children and me.

We sell our soaps for $5 each or 5 for $20. Those numbers are just really easy for people to deal with in a show situation (we cover the sales tax so we're not dealing with change at all). There are shows where everyone is buying just 1 or 2 bars, and then shows where everyone buys the $20. It really depends upon the crowd.

As far as scents - the best sellers are always the best sellers. But the others, it's a total guess what will sell. One day it's a pink sugar day. The next day it's a coconut day. We are actually currently having a run on pink sugar, and have sold dozens of them recently. But for the previous two months, we only sold a couple. Lilac was a huge seller for me all summer, and fall, but totally died off in the winter. Now it's back. I wouldn't judge a scent based on one show. But those that consistently do not sell well, get sold on the website as "bargain bars" for $4 or given away, or cut up into samples.

I don't judge whether or not a show is successful by how many times booth fee I make or how many bars I sell, I judge it by my revenue per hour after paying the booth fee. You worked 7 hours and sold 42 bars at $4.50 for a gross sales of $189. Since you didn't say your booth fee, let's pretend it is $49. That means your net revenue is $20 per hour. ($189-$49)/7 (This is not your profit). You need to determine what an acceptable gross sales per hour is for you. We use that number to determine whether or not we ever go back to that show. When we are in a new area for the first time, we'll accept a lower number, but we expect to see it increase as we go back. We also take into account the number of other soapers that are there. I don't know how many vendors total were at the show, but if it wasn't large and there were several other soapers (especially if they've been to the show before), then that makes a difference too. I always ask the show coordinators how many other soapers will be at the show.

Don't get too discouraged - a large part to doing this well is finding which are the really great shows in your area, where people really spend are. The best source for this is other vendors. Talk to them, get business cards, ask them which their most profitable shows are. We've found a lot of great shows that we otherwise wouldn't have found this way. We've also improved our layout and booth setup a lot - and that has only come with experience as far as what works well for us.

I hope things improve for you and you don't get too discouraged! 

PJ


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

i wouldn't get discouraged either, one show you may sell out on a fragrance, the next show--not sell one. Our smallest shows run about $500. But we do better up here with 2 oz bars--to get them hooked on it. People love to pick out many fragrances to try or don't think that $2.00 is a bad price to "try" it. Grrammas buy it for little gifts for grandchildren. One lady bought the 2 oz bars for gifts when she had company for a family reunion. We have sachet bags for men and women. We also carry the larger bars of the most popular for those that "found" their favorite fragrance. After we got "come back" customers, they make the sales for us. We also place a small add in our little freebie paper that we will be at the sale. Then people come to buy and tell others around them what great soap it is and they have to have it. Giving out lots of cards is a good thing. My DIL is our best salesperson--when she goes to a sale, it is nothing to pull $1000.00. on soap. We are jsut waiting for the summer shows to start--most of them don't start until mid June or Fathers Day, then I think we can do one every weekend. We were thinking about doing a "on the farm show" sometime in May. Only problem is that people will want to see the goats and I don't want to have people messing with my goats. People come, but don't want to watch their children. Maybe we can find a nice spot in town. Carolyn


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I am thinking that is about right for a Brenham Festival. I do well everywhere but Brenham and one more location so I don't go to them anymore. Although I was always the only soap vender there for most occasions. The farmers market is also open on that day and there is a MP soap seller there that has been there for a long time. There is also a local olive oil only soap maker that is usually at those downtown shows. 

Blue Bell ice cream all you can eat for $6.00 seems to be the draw for this particular festival. When there is a lot of free entertainment, I don't do as well. Especially if the show has a carnival. I would not have done well last weekend if I did not take credit cards. All were locals to that town so I guess they didn't take any money with them but the charges were all over $20 so it was worth it to me. 

I do what PJ does with soap samples in a little ziplock with a business card. Last Saturday a lady came in and bought soap that had received a sample the year before at the same event and loved it but had lost the business card. She was happy to see me. It takes time to figure out where to go and I have a standard calendar now so people come back to me year after year. Or month after month since I do a monthly market in one town. 

If you want to do shows, keep plugging along. I am the only soap seller at the majority of the shows I do. Takes a few years to figure out where the market is not saturated but it is worth it to me. My best show last year turned out to be my worst show so far this year. And fall is alwyas much better for sales for me. Doing shows is a gamble at best. AND you can never guesss what the buying public will go for. I hauled Blueberry Cobbler soap around for months and never sold a bar. Then I sold the whole batch at one show. And I always get the questions about do I sell raw milk and why don't I sell cheese. 

I did notice the increased number of people I had trying to pick my brain at my last show wanting to know about making and SELLING soap. I guess with the depressed economy more people think they can make it rich quick selling something they make. I sell soaps and lotions at shows so I can finance my goat herd. This last year they reached self sufficiency. I now work for Chloe who is the herd queen. I may try to expand in 5 years or so when I retire but for now I am happy with my website and 20 shows a year. Since Chloe's photo is on all of my labels and my banners etc., she has quite a following among my customers. Folks ask about her and send her well wishes for happy eating since they bought enough soap to buy Chloe some alfalfa hay. I love doing shows since I have a stressful job and I enjoy getting out and meeting people and being happy go lucky and YES silly with my chatter about Chloe as if she were human. 

Good luck on building your following at shows. 

Another thing I do is sell "soap stacks". This is 5 bars of old, weak scents, ugly, cut crooked, just because bars for $12. If nothing else is selling, those will usually be bought and it gets rid of soap not good enough to command $5.00 a bar. Hasn't hurt my regular sales either. I also do 3 for $12.00 which is what my regular customers buy. I also make liquid goat milk soap which is starting to take off.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies and suggestions...

I am not getting discouraged, just looking for other's experiences since this is only my second show. Ya'll have given me lots of good ideas... 

I did bring some small 1 oz sample bars of "new scents" I am trying and sold them 4 for $2 and they seemed to be a big hit! I also have one bar that I have not named yet, so that was a good conversation starter when I asked their opinion of the scent and if they had any suggestions for a name...most people said they had NO CLUE...but I did get a few that would "play along".

I too had folks ask me if I sold the milk and cheese and what else I did with the milk. Some were from my part of town and had just come up to Brenham for the day...so they got a card and brochure. Hopefully, they will not lose it and call me some day.

I do plan to attend other shows as I had a nice time meeting people in Brenham.
*MICHELLE*


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2009)

My MIL took these photos of my booth...just wanted to share:

My son was a great help!


















Isn't that a beautiful banner? THANKS SONDRA!!!

And this is my in-laws all dressed up to do their "gun fight" show:










*MICHELLE*


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

:cool looks cool.!

Sheryl


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Very cool! Where did you get your stand? Tammy


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh I do love that sign. And your stand is nice but I would suggest finding a way to make your soap more visible. It seems if someone isn't walking by close enough they won't be able to tell what you have in there.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Looks very nice!!


----------



## laughter777 (Jun 16, 2008)

That is an amazing sign! Your stands are nice too, but agree they seem like the soap might be hard to see if not right there...


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Looking at the stands it would be really easy to put shelves in the base which would put the soap right out there. Tammy


----------



## Terri-Lynn (Nov 7, 2007)

Very nice set up and I love the name.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2009)

Thanks for all the suggestions and compliments!

My hubby made the stand...he is so handy! :biggrin

And YES...I realize that it sort of makes the soap hard to see...I planned on using something to raise them up higher (like shavings or paper shreds)...but it was SOOOOO windy that day...anything light would have just blown away...I was using bars of soap as paper weights!

I am still thinking of an alternative solution for my next show...maybe some colored styrofoam or even just spreading the soap savers out...will make it colorful!

I STOOD ALL DAY...and talked to everyone who was close enough...I had another sign posted that reads: Handmade Goat Milk Soap (you just can't see it in the photos very well) and that drew people in as well.

*MICHELLE*

ps - my apron reads: 'You shall have enough goats' milk for your food, for the food of your household, and the nourishment of your maidservants' (Proverbs 27:27) I had it made just for the show!


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Its still very awesome I figured Troy built it for you...WAY TO GO TROY! I believe homemade makes the grade anywhere!Totally understand about standing all day. At least you were outside, the last one I did was indoors and I came home with a headache from being over all the scents all day. Tammy


----------



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

Beautiful banner!

I like the apron too.


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

That banner is awesome!!!


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

Wow, nice set up! I love that banner!
Theresa


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2009)

OK Sondra...everyone loves the banner...so you should have orders just rolling in very soon...

LADIES...CONTACT SONDRA FOR AN AWESOME BANNER!!! :biggrin

*MICHELLE*


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks Michelle


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

A nice catalog to send off with them helps too. Many people do not shop via the internet so just giving them your web addy might not yield anything. You WILL get orders from a catalog and a sample. It will pay for itself fast. 
Take a mailing list at every show from every person who buys something and do email blasts and post cards with specials and your show schedule.
Talk to other people at the festival for word of mouth recommendations of other venues.
We love to help other exhibitors learn about the better venues. 
Our experience has been that a once a year festival that the whole town waits for is much better attended with real shoppers than something a promoter comes in and does once a month or quarterly. We also know lots of folks doing very very well at Farmer's Markets with handmade things.
Best Luck!
Lee
(Buck Run Pottery)


----------

